# S. marginatus



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

without flash


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

with flash


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Niiiiice! 
Looking good lophius!
I remember seeing that guy when he was a lot smaller.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow!!!









Great color on that guy: great job, Lophius


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

nice fish carl!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Cheers guys ..

Actually it's growing reasonably quickly, I got it september 2002 at 2", it's now 7" and very very deep.

Knocks the socks of any rhom or pygo ...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking p.








Growing like a weed I see.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't think that is S. marginatus, is that not a terminal band? S. marginatus have a "V" tail then later into adult it darkens out filling in the area to the edge. The fish doesn't show those distinctive marks. It looks like a Bolivian S. rhombeus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Anyway you can take a straight flank photo of that fish. I also note the position of the anal and the dorsal fin. Somewhat S. brandtii-like, but that could be because of positioning.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet piranha whatever it is


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

ah ha ..

Mr Frank ... I posted some shots of this several months ago and general agreement was that it was marginatus ... I think this was based on head shape, anal fin, colour and pattern etc, however it has certainly grown somewhat since then.

It was purchaes 18 months ago from Sharkaquarium, sold as marginatus and so the name has stuck.

I would be very keen to get a definiive description.

Fortunately this evening I took the opportunity to take some extra shots, however they were all taken with the flash so lose a lot of the colour etc.

It does look an awful lot like Brandtii, except for the hook shapes Anal fin with deep orange colour, the positioning of the anal vs the dorsal fin does not look correct for brannii either.

This fish does not have a terminal band .. the caudal fin is clear ... just the photo that gives this impression .. and the dark tank background

I would have to dispute the Rhom argument given the extreme difference in coloration, fin positioning and growth rate (i have two peruvian high backs that were purchased at the same time, same size (both are now only 3- 4") I also have a xingu rhom that was purcahed at the same time that is now 7", there is no sign of red in the eye, the blotched pattern is still very obvious, the fish is actually much more rhomboid than a rhom and the fin positioning and shape are completely different, the head shape, jaw shape and positioning are completely different to the rhoms I have seen as well.)

This fish is almost identicle to a fish that Ron (at fishpost) had many months ago .. I beleive the two of you had a dispute as to what the species was .. I am not sure if it was ever resolved ??









I shall try and get some more direct shots and post them in the I.D section .. nice if you could possibly clarify exactly although I am sure that this will be impossible without the specimen ...

One more thing ... Sharkaquarium has some shots of 'similar' fish currently in the forum on this site.

carl


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

carl always has the most amazing collection of fish. You people should find the pic of Carl's marginatus staring down a grouper.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> lophius Posted on Apr 29 2004, 09:56 PM
> ah ha ..
> 
> Mr Frank ...* I posted some shots of this several months ago and general agreement was that it was marginatus ... I think this was based on head shape, anal fin, colour and pattern etc, however it has certainly grown somewhat since then. *
> ...


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Hiya Frank ... I appreciate your input into this .. I'd love to get a definitive answer as to the species.


> Was I part of this agreement?


I'm afraid I can't remember and now can't find the thread.



> I recall Ron asking for my opinion on that. I told him that while the fish had an appearance like an S. marginatus, I thought it it was S. rhombeus.


Sorry for raising this, didn't mean to start anything again











> Lastly, S. marginatus does not have red eyes, they have silver to black eyes. Correct me but does not your fish have red eyes? S. marginatus is more compressed laterally than S. rhombeus, like those in the compressus group which S. marginatus is a member of. They have large spots (size of iris) and small spots.


this fish has no colour in the eyes at all.

the pattern of the fish has large spots / blothces in the dorsal area of the body becoming smaller as they get near the ventral surface.

I have taken a few shots this morning, and also have some shots from when the fish was very small.

My fish does indeed, too my eyes anyway, look very similar to the shot of the juvi in this link http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/images/Semar_u7.jpg and does indeed exhibit the same colouration in the fins.

On the subject of fins, the anal fin has a very distinctive curve to it, as does the dorsal fin, however as the fish gets bigger this feature is becoming less distinct.

Right shots coming along ...


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Anal fin shot .


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

side on shot


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

another whole fish shot


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

The fish at 1.5"


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

the fish at 3"


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

another shot at 3"

If there are any other shots, or more clear shots needed to assist ID. let me know

Cheers

Carl


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

couldn't be one of these could it???


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

here's a shot from august ... I notice how DISTINCT the terminal band is ... this has now all but disapeared ... maybe it's the lights???


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

very nice carl


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You didn't start anything, I'm simply addressing "the past". What's important now is to get the corrrect sci-name on your fish by comparing it with the others that are more likely it. The tail fin band does indeed begin to fade out in subadults, that's why these fishes are grouped in the compressus group, since they all look similar to each other save some distinctive features the bars which maybe many or few depending on what species you have. In one of your photos above (juvie) the bars are seen.

Keep in mind these are preserved fish, this is S. compressus juvenile and certainly appear (in my opinion) to be your fish:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here are the bars from your photo:


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you Frank.

I am more than happy to go with S. compressus

I shall continue to post shots as it grows.

cheers

carl


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BTW, that really a super nice, well kept fish. Look forward to seeing its growth.


----------

